# best pre-made chum?



## rustvyper (Jul 29, 2008)

I've never used pre-made or frozen chum before. Anyone have any brand suggestions or do this regularly? What kind of dispenser do you guys use?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the Killer Bee brand that the Wal-Mart stores sell down here.  It has a high concentration of menhaden oil and disperses really well.  It used to come in a bucket with it's own chum bag, but now I think it just comes in a frozen block and you have to provide your own bag.  But, I rarely use it anymore since I bought a chum churn.  The chum churn is the most amazing fishing tool I've ever owned.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 29, 2008)

Lots of people down here use purina tropical fish food.  It is cheap and clean.  You can use it as-is to chum for bait or mix it with pogie oil and freeze it into cakes for bag chum.


----------



## rustvyper (Jul 29, 2008)

grouper sandwich said:


> I like the Killer Bee brand that the Wal-Mart stores sell down here.  It has a high concentration of menhaden oil and disperses really well.  It used to come in a bucket with it's own chum bag, but now I think it just comes in a frozen block and you have to provide your own bag.  But, I rarely use it anymore since I bought a chum churn.  The chum churn is the most amazing fishing tool I've ever owned.



I googled the chum churn & that's kick-Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----! I want one now. I've always ground chum before leaving shore. Then when I went with captain stan a few weeks ago, he actually brought a car battery & a electric grinder along. This seems to be the best of all w/being able to grind right there w/out the mess on the boat + w/o the weight of the grinder/battery. How much did your's run you? The chumchurn website seems to be down, but I saw a "small" for $109. Probably be 130+ w/s&h.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 30, 2008)

I make my own chum, and freeze in these
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=215827


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 30, 2008)

If your chumming for bait a good chum to use is Jack Mackrel and instant mashed potatoes. Open a can of Jack Mackrel and mix with the mashed potatoes in a bucket add a little ocean water it works great and is very cheap.


----------



## rustvyper (Jul 30, 2008)

I went ahead & pulled the trigger & bought a chum churn. Hopefully I'll be able to find some pogies in carrabelle. I know I can find them here in GA so it'll get me good use in the future.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

rustvyper said:


> I went ahead & pulled the trigger & bought a chum churn. Hopefully I'll be able to find some pogies in carrabelle. I know I can find them here in GA so it'll get me good use in the future.



There is no shortage of LY's (pogies to you georgia yankees  ) in the Carrabelle area.  C-Quarters, Carrabelle Marina (where we keep our boat), The Moorings, IGA, Frank's Bait and Tackle and the BP all sell them.  However, I usually get mine at Crum's in Panacea on the way to Carrabelle.  They run about $4 for a 5# box and are usually pretty good quality.  Plus, Crum's has the best tackle store on the Coast, bar none!  One tip though, the chum churn will burn up the groceries.  You'll want to make sure to buy a couple of extra boxes of LY's to feed it.  Ladyfish, bluefish, grunts, squirrelfish, pinfish and shrimp also work well in it.  However, spanish mackerel, bluerunners and the like do NOT wok well at all.  The skin gets caught in the outflows and clogs it up.  Oh, and it works just like the adds say it will!


----------



## rustvyper (Jul 31, 2008)

grouper sandwich said:


> There is no shortage of LY's (pogies to you georgia yankees  ) in the Carrabelle area.  C-Quarters, Carrabelle Marina (where we keep our boat), The Moorings, IGA, Frank's Bait and Tackle and the BP all sell them.  However, I usually get mine at Crum's in Panacea on the way to Carrabelle.  They run about $4 for a 5# box and are usually pretty good quality.  Plus, Crum's has the best tackle store on the Coast, bar none!  One tip though, the chum churn will burn up the groceries.  You'll want to make sure to buy a couple of extra boxes of LY's to feed it.  Ladyfish, bluefish, grunts, squirrelfish, pinfish and shrimp also work well in it.  However, spanish mackerel, bluerunners and the like do NOT wok well at all.  The skin gets caught in the outflows and clogs it up.  Oh, and it works just like the adds say it will!



I'd prefer to catch my own. Thanks for the intel on where to buy. I hope my churn arrives in time. I'm having it shipped to my vacation rental UPS.
LY's huh? Only backards Georgians call them "pogies". In NC we call them medenhed (maiden-head) which I prefer. Sounds nicer


----------



## Toxic (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Grouper Sandwich, what happened to the white bucket ?


----------

